# gummy vs aokp



## nycjw (Aug 3, 2011)

both are awesome ics roms. which do people generally prefer and why


----------



## greatdaneduke (May 21, 2012)

Gummy seems very stable. No issues I found. AOKP, I am on build36...a couple of issues.

Now on build 37. I still keep Gummy
archived just in case.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using RootzWiki


----------



## bsly137 (May 18, 2012)

Gummy is very stable. I have no issues with it at all running 1.2. The only minor issue I have run into is that if you tell it to reboot, it will reboot into recovery. I read somewhere that if you tell the phone to reboot into recovery, it will reboot normally. So apparently they are switched. You would think something like this would be super easy to fix.

I would like to try aokp but I've read that glitched aokp is the way to go and the glitched server has been down all week. Glitched aokp better be amazing to make me want to stick with it over gummy.

There is also a new aokpcb rom floating around that might be worth trying. I dont think it uses the glitched kernal though.


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

here is a link to glitched aokp 35.1

http://db.tt/u38NJXb9


----------



## deliquified (Dec 11, 2011)

bsly137 said:


> Gummy is very stable. I have no issues with it at all running 1.2. The only minor issue I have run into is that if you tell it to reboot, it will reboot into recovery. I read somewhere that if you tell the phone to reboot into recovery, it will reboot normally. So apparently they are switched. You would think something like this would be super easy to fix.
> 
> I would like to try aokp but I've read that glitched aokp is the way to go and the glitched server has been down all week. Glitched aokp better be amazing to make me want to stick with it over gummy.
> 
> There is also a new aokpcb rom floating around that might be worth trying. I dont think it uses the glitched kernal though.


I'm running AOKPCB.. Tbh, it runs the smoothest of any from I've tried.. And yes, it does use the glitch kernel. I'm running the latest skunkworks glitch kernel with it now

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## jbr05ki (Aug 12, 2011)

AOKP Glitched Milestone 5 is teh bess mane.


----------



## bsly137 (May 18, 2012)

what's better, glitched aokp 35.1 or glitched aokp milestone 5? can someone send me a link for milestone 5? i would love to give aokp a serious try to see if it runs smoother than gummy. gummy has no instability issues but it does seem a little laggy at times.


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

Glitched build 37 is out now, why not go with the latest and greatest?


----------



## bsly137 (May 18, 2012)

i did. getting everything back up and running now as i type this.


----------



## greatdaneduke (May 21, 2012)

My advise off to run Nova as a launcher to avoid lag issues if running aokp.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KaptinKrunK (Feb 20, 2012)

I love em both considering stock lol

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## semibru (May 26, 2012)

jbr05ki said:


> AOKP Glitched Milestone 5 is teh bess mane.


I'll second that. Loved Gummy, but found that it would self-destruct over the course of a week or two where some slightly tolerable lag initially would become worse.. Not sure why. Anyhoo, AOKP has no lag and Milestone 5 has been very stable with two fixable exceptions... 1) had to install the datadata storage fix. 2) NSTools puts me in a startup bootloop. I disabled. it.

Regarding #1, I do have a ton of apps (many of which are on my SD card). I'm sure that's a factor, but I never had low storage errors until switching from Gummy to AOKP.


----------



## jbr05ki (Aug 12, 2011)

AOKP Build 37 Glitched is running well. Theme Manager is a welcomed edition. Currently running the TouchWiz theme.


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

AOKP FTW!


----------



## KaptinKrunK (Feb 20, 2012)

Glitched version everytime lol gummy good and all but they have stopped nightly









Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Zdog02 (Aug 13, 2011)

I got mine in a can!

Sent from my glitched AOKP SCH-I500 !


----------

